# H2kinfosys info needed



## shilrot (Sep 3, 2012)

hi everyone......

has anyone heard about H2Kinfosys? its basically a training company..... i am planning to take some classes with them.... i am just in a dilema whether to join thre or not? i dont have any other sourse of enquiring abt that....so i landed it here.......plz anyone familiar abt H2k let me know.

plz help if anybody know anything abt it....... 
thanks in advance..


----------

